# Sold ...!!!



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We really didn't want to sell our homestead, but it was time. Had some real nice FSBO signs made up. And as the old saying goes "It only takes one", well, the right one drove by and we got a signed contract today. Close May 15, possession by June 15, so we got to get busy packing.

I can't say too much good for realtors. Had it listed for 6 months. Showed 1 time. Had 17,000 MLS hits, 12,000 were from HT when I had it listed here. After I put up the nice FSBO signs we had 4 showings in a month and a Â½. Makes you wonder how much effort realtors actually put in.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Batt said:


> We really didn't want to sell our homestead, but it was time. Had some real nice FSBO signs made up. And as the old saying goes "It only takes one", well, the right one drove by and we got a signed contract today. Close May 15, possession by June 15, so we got to get busy packing.
> 
> I can't say too much good for realtors. Had it listed for 6 months. Showed 1 time. Had 17,000 MLS hits, 12,000 were from HT when I had it listed here. After I put up the nice FSBO signs we had 4 showings in a month and a Â½. Makes you wonder how much effort realtors actually put in.


Congratulations. And I agree that realitor efforts seem to vary- a lot. It's unfortunately a profession where doing very little can get big rewards and some choose that path. But I have also had a realtor who worked with the seller's realtor quite a lot for a commision on a relatively small sale.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations on the sale!


----------

